# How many hours does a baby cockatiel sleep? My questions to experts.



## Ahmad Razook (Oct 11, 2020)

Hello,

I'm a new person in this community and raising birds. Before some days I bought a 22 days old cockatiel and everything was going well until yesterday when I cleaned Milo (my cockatiel) from cerelac using an earbud dipped in warm water. I'm not sure but I thought that he felt cold even though the room was closed and warm so I returned him to his brooder, and after a time I noticed that when he is not sleeping he shakes and when I leave him in the brooder he falls asleep. I think that at first he was scared and not adapted to this new environment as he was taken away from his parents but now he got adapted to his new home so he started sleeping normally 

So my questions are :
How many hours does baby cockatiel sleeps in a day?
Is it normal that he shakes when when he is not sleeping or he can't control his muscles properly because he is a baby so seems to be shaking?


This is a video of him shaking 





I'm sorry about my weak english.


----------



## Elizabethharper (Sep 13, 2020)

A Cockateil sleeps for 10 hours a night
Wonder if the babies need more...


----------



## Burhanuddin (May 17, 2021)

Ahmad Razook said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a new person in this community and raising birds. Before some days I bought a 22 days old cockatiel and everything was going well until yesterday when I cleaned Milo (my cockatiel) from cerelac using an earbud dipped in warm water. I'm not sure but I thought that he felt cold even though the room was closed and warm so I returned him to his brooder, and after a time I noticed that when he is not sleeping he shakes and when I leave him in the brooder he falls asleep. I think that at first he was scared and not adapted to this new environment as he was taken away from his parents but now he got adapted to his new home so he started sleeping normally
> 
> ...


I think it's common for the babies to sleep more than normal. Thy are just babies. I think they sleep more than normal. I have mine too, a month old or same age as yours. He (assuming) sleeps alot too.


----------

